# Aponogeton



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Well I have this one Aponogeton Crispus (I think anyways) plant that is doing really well. The problem is the bulb. ITS TOO BIG! Its not getting any smaller and it doesn't fit under the substrate. Is there anything I can do? Is the bulb still needed or can I cut it off? there are many roots from the plant.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Removal of the bulb will most likely kill the plant. If you want the plant to go into hibernation, you can shorten the photoperiod for a few days and lower the temperature a few degrees.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I just thought the plant was supposed to use up the bulb. It is stored nutrients right? I hasn't gotten smaller in 3 months!


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

How big are we talking here?


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

2 inches in length. 3/4 of an inch round. Cylindrical in shape.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Heh...another few questions.

Where do the bulbs come from? And the only way to propogate the crispus is by manually pollinating it?


----------



## Sue (Mar 19, 2004)

3/4 of an inch around and it's sticking out of the substrate? I'd say you didn't have enough substrate.

Plants use rhizomes, tubers, bulbs to store food for lean times or dormancy. It isn't going to get smaller too much woody material to hold it's shape. Might shrink a smidge if you starved the plant.

I don't think apongetons have true bulbs, more of a rhizome which is a modified stem used for storage and stabilizing the plant. Just like bearded irises and they don't shrink noticeably during dormancy. It's only going to grow or die.


----------

